

Monty says: Help keep the Internet free - Jach
http://monty-says.blogspot.com/2009/12/help-keep-internet-free.html

======
prodigal_erik
Linux thrives. If the GPL fork of a mediocre database were to fail, sorry,
that means nobody thought it was very important. Certainly not "part of the
Internet".

And soliciting unpaid volunteers to pressure the legal system into stealing
back the same rights you got rich by selling? Still appalling.

------
kevbin
…and I thought Monty only misunderstood _database_ transactions. I hope he
enjoys as much success rolling-back this MySQL transaction as users have had
rolling back their MySQL transactions :)

------
davidw
Now the internet won't be free if Oracle buys Sun?! Give me a f'ing break!

~~~
Jach
I agree it's an exaggerating claim. I'm interested in any HN discussion about
the piece, though.

